# Urgently required Ducato Door Mirror



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, I need help.

Anyone know where I can get a right hand door mirror for a 2002 Ducato (LHD preferred but not essential)? I am off to France next week and could really do with one quick.

Ralph


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

did the same thing myself - left my mirror in Wales!

Fiat dealer only: Have you lost just the mirror, because you can get the glass. If like me you took the whole arm off then you will need to go to the dealer. Make sure you have the Chassis number, make sure they know it is a left hand drive van, take a diagram/picture with dimensions.

Sorry to say, it took nearly four weeks for them to get the right mirror, having got two wrong mirrors first.

I supplemented my missing mirror with an overtaking blindspot mirror and a caravan mirror (Halfords) attached to what was left of the arm: Not ideal, especially on the motorway but it got me around Scotland.

Tim


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Tim,

In that case, does anyone know of a good Fiat Dealer near Calais or on the way to the Dordogne?

Ralph


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm opening mouth to insert into an area about which I know nothing but wouldn't a car breaker be able to provide something ? There seem to be enough on the net ( Google: "car breakers" ) Presumably if it is an emergency then the colour is not too critical though I guess most are white.

G.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I broke a mirror off a Fiat Hymer and odered a new one - it was quite expensive and took a long time.

In the meantime I got one exactly the same from a local commercial vehicle garage.

BillD


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

over the years we've bought two mirrors plus sliding door gear from this breaker Fox Covert Breakers they do next day delivery and we've found their prices to be reasonable and the parts as described. Highly recommend them on our experience.

-H


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

If you are ordering one from a Fiat dealer, and you have the wider mirrors, (LHD or RHD) they are not listed , or were not a year ago on their parts lists. 
Make sure they contact FIAT UK to find the correct number. I know what it is for a right (RHD type) and as others have found twice they sent the wrong part.
It cost over £70 + vat (not motorised) but motorhome supplier paid for it as it was under warranty and broken when vehicle supplied.
Jon.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info H & Jon

Fox covert have none, I have contacted most of the main breakers but have had no luck.

I know how awkward fiat are with parts, all Ducatos 2002 on look the same to me but fiat want Vin no’s and measurements, am still waiting for them to ring back.

I currently have the mirror of a Peugeot scooter bolted on, looks very strange. 

Ralph


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Yep they are loadsa dosh, electric ones over £100. However you can use the case or glass off a manual to make good an electric, which is what I did.

Anyway... got mine from these people and they do mail order
T & B Motors
tel, 01993 709000
fax, 01993 779068
West End
Witney
Oxfordshire
OX28 1NF
[email protected] 
www.vanspares.co.uk/index.html


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

No joy as yet,

Does anyone know of a mirror from any other van that would fit or that could be adapted to fit?

Ralph


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Could you use a caravan mirror ? The kind that you buy to attach to your car when you are towing a caravan ? They are not outrageously expensive, are big and designed to fit on the side of a vehicule. They are freely available too.

Just a thought....

G


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Ralph,

Have you tried a commercial vehicle repair garage? Our local Volvo one sorted us.

BillD


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I expect you've asked for mirrors for other sevals like Peugeot Boxer , Citroen Jumper?

What exactly is the problem with your's? Just the glass, case arm etc?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Fiat are cheapest at £118 (I had to replace one), but if you can wait until crossing the channel you'll find them at about 2/3rds the cost. It's literally a 10 min job to change it.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions, I will use a temp mirror and look in France.

Ralph


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

When i had the VW my rearwards vision was very poor down the nearside and of course VW have no enlarging or swiveling insets.

I fitted a ECO MAGNUM Caravan mirror which is a large swivelling mirror fitted to a strap and tensioning arrangement.Although the mirror was designed to project outwards from a car mirror it was possible to use the strap to carry the ECO MAGNUM abovethe van mirror and so give me two fields of vision.

Difficult to explain but having had a look at my Peugeot i see no reason why it could not be strapped over the mirror holder if you still have it.

About £17.00 from Caravan shops or you can have mine for free.

Nick


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

This may not help you now, Ralph, but it's very handy to keep a 'mirror repair' kit in the toolbox.

These are robust plastic mirrors, in various basic sizes that can be cut with craft knife or scissors, and that stick over (or totally replace) smashed wing mirror glass.

Whilst wing mirrors are very handy on cars, they are essential on most motorhomes, so a spare mirror can be invaluable.


----------

